# Info on browning mirage illusion 2



## updeerhunter08

I have an old Browning Mirage Illusion 2 and I can't seem to find any information on it.

























The numbers on the sticker are z22725 Bmc 76-119

It is #30 to #50 lb draw and 25-27 inch draw. 

I was looking to see how much it is worth. Earlier this year I had it in for a tune-up and they replaced both the string and cables, my bill was over 100$ for that. I want to sell it but I can't even find a ball park price. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## bigcountrysg

I would say about 75 dollars.


----------

